

Ask HN: Best site for Photoshop tutorials? - brandnewlow

I'm mocking up some dummy ads and need to brush up on a few Photoshop skills that I haven't used in a while.  I'm finding that Google's completely useless for this.  Nothing but pages and pages of spammy results.  Any good Photoshop tutorial sites out there that you'd recommend?
======
BenS
<http://psd.tutsplus.com/> \- has a mix of free and 'premium' tutorials.

Also, smashingmagazine.com frequently has good links to tutorials.

~~~
thomasfl
Tutsplus is great.

I found this Smashing magazine tutorials rather useful
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/03/10/web-20-tutorials-...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/03/10/web-20-tutorials-
round-up/).

------
froo
I found PSDtuts to be most excellent - <http://psdtuts.com>

You can also find some gems on Smashing Magazine's site
<http://www.smashingmagazine.com> \- while not photoshop specific, there are
some good articles like [http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/01/10/adobe-
photoshop-t...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/01/10/adobe-photoshop-
tutorials-best-of/)

------
mahmud
I decided to learn Paint.NET "over a weekend" to do some mock ups, ended up
spending weeks and actually getting fairly good at it.

My advice to you, if you're creating any type of logo, start downloading fonts
like crazy. I recommend a site like www.dafont.com (unaffiliated.) The reason?
you can find very interesting graphic elements in wingding-type fonts and you
can scale them to any size.

------
catone
I'm late to answer this, but there are a few major tutorial aggregation sites:
<http://www.good-tutorials.com> \- <http://www.pixel2life.com> \-
<http://www.tutorialized.com/>

------
callmeed
All the ones mentioned are good. Here's some from Layers magazine:
<http://www.layersmagazine.com/category/tutorials/>

If you're willing to pay, www.lynda.com is great.

------
character0
The Revision3 podcast, Pixel Perfect, is also a fairly good resource:

<http://revision3.com/pixelperfect/>

------
ptomato
<http://www.vunkysearch.net/> is a more visual search, links to other
tutorials... find effect you want, click.

